# HCC Update - New Newsletter!



## jcjl1 (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow!  The new newsletter has just come out and the new property acquisitions have been revealed!  I look forward to enjoying all that HCC is going to offer!  

http://www.highcountryclub.com/pdf/newsletter/0908_newsletter.pdf


----------



## vivalour (Sep 6, 2008)

*Yeah!*

The Cliffs looks spectacular!  Would love to go there next summer -- though it may be at least a year till they complete construction & furnishing. Looks like it will be another of HCC's big trophy properties, like OBX.  And more Florida is great for us northerners -- we may even upgrade....


----------



## capjak (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice properties

Wonder which Chicago property is being looked at?


----------



## steve b (Sep 6, 2008)

the Cancun Penthouse looks great.  Does anyone know the name of the project or when it will be available for bookings?


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Sep 6, 2008)

steve b said:


> the Cancun Penthouse looks great.  Does anyone know the name of the project or when it will be available for bookings?



Check this out for more info on it.

http://www.destinationclubforums.com/f4/high-country-club-cancun-photos-1277.html


----------

